# Canon T3, Nikon D5000, or Nikon D3100? Please help me !!



## Drumbum27 (Jul 19, 2011)

What is the best dslr camera out of these three Canon T3, Nikon D5000, or Nikon D3100? I know the D3100 and T3 are newer, but I've been told the D5000 has more options then the rest of them. Which would be best for a new photographer? I know the Canon has autofocus motor, but I was told the D5000 has the sensor of the D90 making it better for picture quality. I did consider the 5100 but the price tag is a little more then I was looking for which is why I did not include it.  The same goes for the T2i/T3i. I have around a $650 budget which heavily limits the options and I need a camera tomorrow so any advice helps. Thank you all in advance !!


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 19, 2011)

Someone asked this last month, so here is what I said to them then:

"This question gets asked a lot (not these 2 models specifically, but  essentially canon vs. nikon at entry level price point).  My response is  always that ergonomics is most important at this level, and that comes  down purely to personal preference.  Best thing to do is go to a shop  and play with both models, and then buy the one that feels comfortable,  and makes the most sense to you.  Canon and Nikon each have slight  advantages over each other in very specific areas... but I think these  advantages are only important once you're at the high end and really  pushing your gear to the limit.  At that point it's worth choosing the  technology best suited to your type of photography.  At the entry level,  all the offerings are so similar, that you will take the best pictures  with a camera you understand and enjoy using. 						"


----------



## jgooz (Jul 19, 2011)

yah, i agree with analog, at the point you are at there really isn't a "better" camera so to speak. pick one up, how does it feel. look thru the viewfinder, are the buttons easy for you to navigate. find one you can sling around yer neck and take some photos and most of all, have fun with it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2011)

Drumbum27 said:


> I know the Canon has autofocus motor,


*None* of Canon's EOS cameras have had a focus motor in the body since 1987.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jul 19, 2011)

I got the nikon d3100, looking back now I would have went with the d7000 or d5000 because the focus motors, and the lens are cheaper.

EDIT:
It's more expensive for the camera but lens that have the auto focus motor in them are a ton to buy, so if your camera has a motor the lens you buy in the future will be cheaper and worth it.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 19, 2011)

i would add a used D90/D80 to your research.  Just for the ability to change settings with out going into the camera's menu system and AF motor, and the ability to control off camera flash.


----------



## Drumbum27 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok I assumed it was a motor cause when I compared them on a spec site it said the Canon has Autofocus while the two nikons don't. It may not be a motor I just assumed but canons site does list autofocus as a feature on the T3


----------



## jake337 (Jul 19, 2011)

412 Burgh said:


> I got the nikon d3100, looking back now I would have went with the d700 or d500 because the focus motors, and the lens are cheaper



Whats a d500?  Did you mean D300?  I think those may be out of the OP's price range.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jul 19, 2011)

jake337 said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > I got the nikon d3100, looking back now I would have went with the d700 or d500 because the focus motors, and the lens are cheaper
> ...



Forgot to add the 0's haha I meant D5000 and D7000


----------



## jake337 (Jul 19, 2011)

412 Burgh said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > 412 Burgh said:
> ...



oh ok.  The D5000 does NOT have an AF motor.


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2011)

412 Burgh said:


> ...... looking back now I would have went with the d7000 or d5000 because the focus motors, and the lens are cheaper.
> 
> EDIT:
> It's more expensive for the camera but lens that have the auto focus motor in them are a ton to buy, .....


Uh, that is not correct, and the quality of the optics in a lens also has to be considered.

Most of the current Nikon lenses that *don't* have a focus motor in them (designated AF) are last generation pro lenses, and are far from inexpensive, though there are a couple of exceptions like the AF 50 mm f/1.8D. Nikon makes many, inexpensive, entry-level AF-S lenses (with a focus motor).

Note that many of the lenses that have a focus motor also have the VR image stabilization system which also adds to the cost of a lens.

For example - The Nikon *AF-S* 35 mm f/1.8G has an MSRP of $199. The *AF* 35 mm f/2D is $390. The manual focus only Nikkor 35 mm f/1.4 is $1165.


----------



## fredricfei (Jul 19, 2011)

if you like L lens, choose canon;if you like golden ring lens, choose Nikon; you like neither, choose pentax~
by the way, why not try pentax entry level DSLR?


----------



## jgooz (Jul 19, 2011)

um, it sounds like its getting too complicated already. believe it or not, all the entry level dslr's w/kit lens will do just fine for him considering it sounds like the op is just starting out with them anyway. not to mention those models retain their value quite well still and if he doesnt like one model you can always sell it and buy a different one. you add an inexpensive 50mm (which all brands make ) and you have a good start to begin learning the basics.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 19, 2011)

KmH said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > ...... looking back now I would have went with the d7000 or d5000 because the focus motors, and the lens are cheaper.
> ...



then there is the AF-S 35mm f/1.4G for $1,600 upwards.


----------



## tmL (Jul 19, 2011)

I just picked up a DSLR myself (as a beginner) and would suggest shopping around. I bet you could find a T2i kit (18-55mm IS lens) within your budget. From there you can develop your photography by working on the basics and when you have a larger budget you can start upgrading your lenses. That's my plan anyway, I picked up a refurbished T2i kit for $550 (great sale through Canon direct!) and the 'nifty fifty' (50mm F/1.8) lens and I think its a great beginner set. It's easy to dream about getting L lenses and upgrading to a $1000+ body but keep in mind that you are a beginner still and have a very limited budget. Good luck!


----------



## Drumbum27 (Jul 19, 2011)

*tmL --- I took your advice man. Hit up ebay. Found a guy who had a t2i with under 200 exposures and needed to get some fast cash. Talked him into the camera, lens, lens cover, battery, and charger for $599 with free shipping *


----------



## Drumbum27 (Jul 19, 2011)

tmL said:


> I just picked up a DSLR myself (as a beginner) and would suggest shopping around. I bet you could find a T2i kit (18-55mm IS lens) within your budget. From there you can develop your photography by working on the basics and when you have a larger budget you can start upgrading your lenses. That's my plan anyway, I picked up a refurbished T2i kit for $550 (great sale through Canon direct!) and the 'nifty fifty' (50mm F/1.8) lens and I think its a great beginner set. It's easy to dream about getting L lenses and upgrading to a $1000+ body but keep in mind that you are a beginner still and have a very limited budget. Good luck!




*tmL  --- I took your advice man. Hit up ebay. Found a guy who had a t2i with  under 200 exposures and needed to get some fast cash. Talked him into  the camera, lens, lens cover, battery, and charger for $599 with free  shipping * ​


----------



## Drumbum27 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone !!


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2011)

jake337 said:


> then there is the AF-S 35mm f/1.4G for $1,600 upwards.


Yes, but it is $1600 because it is a newly released lens that has top quality optics, and has a f/1.4 maximum aperture. It is not $1600 because it is AF-S and has a focus motor in it.


----------



## jgooz (Jul 20, 2011)

thats great drum, sounds like you got a great deal, can't wait to see some pics soon.


----------



## tmL (Jul 20, 2011)

Drumbum27 said:


> tmL said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up a DSLR myself (as a beginner) and would suggest shopping around. I bet you could find a T2i kit (18-55mm IS lens) within your budget. From there you can develop your photography by working on the basics and when you have a larger budget you can start upgrading your lenses. That's my plan anyway, I picked up a refurbished T2i kit for $550 (great sale through Canon direct!) and the 'nifty fifty' (50mm F/1.8) lens and I think its a great beginner set. It's easy to dream about getting L lenses and upgrading to a $1000+ body but keep in mind that you are a beginner still and have a very limited budget. Good luck!
> ...




Awesome! I'm really loving my T2i so far, enjoy!


----------



## elifant (Jul 20, 2011)

Just adding my 2 cents to the original question I bought the D5000 over the D3100 because I felt that the only real advantage the D3100 had was the HD video, and I don't plan to use my primary camera as a video camera as well. I have had my D5000 for several months, and I use the kit lens. I am just beginning to learn about photography, and I think this has been a great camera to learn on. I don't feel too intimidated by it, but I also don't feel restrained in trying new things.


----------

